# 'Incra Rule' Marking Ruler..an indispensible tool!



## craftsman on the lake

I own an incra 6" square. Made on a similar idea to this one. I wouldn't have thought it but over the last year or so anything under 6" I grab it and use it all the time.


----------



## Bertha

I didn't even know this existed! I've got a tiny B&S one I go to


----------



## jumbojack

I bought the 12" version about a year ago. I promptly made a storage box for it. I use it constantly when precision is warranted.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48593


----------



## Ken90712

I have 3 of the Incra rulers and protrators. Love them. Takes a little to get use to using them but nothing comes closer the accuracy they give.


----------



## Dusty56

The 3" and 6" T-squares are awesome as well as the corner (Bend) rule which enables you to mark the face and edge at the same time . I also have the 12" rule. : ) These are all worth the money !!


----------



## TimmyP

I bought the corner rule a couple of years ago (12" length)...it is absolutely awesome to use. So much easier marking or measuring something down to 1/32nd of an inch, as opposed to trying to count the markings on a tape measure!


----------



## RussellAP

I just ordered one from Amazon and I got the protractor too. Sweet


----------

